# Pork Rib Bones?



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Are pork sparerib bones okay to give as a treat? I know beef ribs are, but I've never tried pork ribs so I thought I'd ask first. 

Thanks.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, they are


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Cool, thanks! I thought so, but I'd rather ask first than be sorry later.

Thanks again for the quick reply!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My dogs love their pork ribs! I feed them as a meal. My 50 pound Pointer gets about 2 ribs at a time. Back when my BRT pup could eat pork he would get about 4 ribs at a time.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Definitely!! 

I fed pork ribs for the first time this weekend, my crew loves them! Good thing bc I got a 30# box of them! I fed each of them two ribs each...........they loved it!!!


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha, well, I was expecting them to be like beef ribs, and was completely surprised to find that it took Finn all of about 35 seconds to get through one. I'll be feeding them as a meal from now on. Live & learn.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, they are way softer than beef ribs. Aspen gets a rack of 5 pork ribs at a time, and he goes through them in less than 5 minutes!!


----------



## ghostrunner (Mar 24, 2010)

As others have said, pork ribs are generally acceptable to feed. There are many varieties of pork ribs, as you've seen. I tend to stick with the very meaty/fatty "country-style" ribs. Others have expressed concern that those ribs sometimes have sharp, sawed ends. But my dog (80 lb retriever) hasn't had any problems with them. Make sure you feed a slab at a time.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The point of the pork ribs is the bone content, the country style ribs have very little bone and lots of fat. The pork ribs also give the dogs a good jaw, teeth and gum workout for dental health.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Fat is not bad for dogs like it is for humans. It's actually good. Dogs utilize fat the same way we utilize carbs ... for energy. Dogs don't have to worry about clogged arteries caused by too much fat in their diet.


----------



## BTDogRaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Definitely!!
> 
> I fed pork ribs for the first time this weekend, my crew loves them! Good thing bc I got a 30# box of them! I fed each of them two ribs each...........they loved it!!!


Do you mind if I ask how much per pound you paid? We're not to pork yet, but always keeping track of costs to expect. 
Also, about how many pork ribs came per rack? Did you have to cut them down much for storage?

Thank you for your help! :redface:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

BTDogRaw said:


> Do you mind if I ask how much per pound you paid? We're not to pork yet, but always keeping track of costs to expect.
> Also, about how many pork ribs came per rack? Did you have to cut them down much for storage?
> 
> Thank you for your help! :redface:


I actually got a really good price on them! It was about a 30# box and I paid $28 for it! The box had 4 sets of ribs in it, and I'd say each set probably has 14 ribs on each side. So you get quite a bit of material. I'm very happy with how meaty ours are. THe dogs LOVED them. 

I was able to store the box with the sets whole in my freezer, I have an upright and the box fit on one of my shelves. I then just took one package out at a time to thaw and cut them up into meal sized portions. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> Ha, well, I was expecting them to be like beef ribs, and was completely surprised to find that it took Finn all of about 35 seconds to get through one. I'll be feeding them as a meal from now on. Live & learn.


ha....i was waiting for you to say that....good eatin'...!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

RFD, I know that fat is good for dogs and they utilize it differently than humans do but I, and only I believe that their is still good fat and bad fat!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine love the pork ribs :biggrin:- next to chicken they eat these often. I am a bit cautious of too much fat, it goes through 2 of my 4 dogs.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> RFD, I know that fat is good for dogs and they utilize it differently than humans do but I, and only I believe that their is still good fat and bad fat!


As far as I know, fat is fat. What is different about some fats?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

SuriLove said:


> Mine love the pork ribs :biggrin:- next to chicken they eat these often. I am a bit cautious of too much fat, it goes through 2 of my 4 dogs.


Their bowels will tell you if you are overdoing the fat.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Their bowels will tell you if you are overdoing the fat.


i think there was another poster...i'm sorry i cannot remember who....i have brain fog....

but, it made sense to me in figuring out how much fat in ratio to how much protein my dogs would get based on how much they weigh...

for a dog that weighs in over 100 pounds, a piggie foot is fine...

but for an 18 pound pug, a piggie foot is over the line as far as fat to protein...i think feet are half and half percentage wise.

so i do trim a little bit. not much because they really do need fat...and since i don't feed them trans fats, then fat is fat as you say, bill....

i have the ability to cut the fat away for my food....they would just eat it...so it's my job to make sure they have a balance of fat to protein...


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Quick question on this - I had cut the ribs apart thinking they were like beef ribs and meaning to give him one every few days as a treat - are they still okay to feed as a meal? Like 4-5 ribs as a bone-in meal rather than chicken or whatever? 

I just want to be sure before I feed it to him because I thought someone said to make sure to leave them together.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it will depend on how good of a chewer your dog is. I could never ever ever feed a single pork rib to Duncan as he for sure would choke on it. However, Lucky is a meticulous chewer and would have to problems with one.

If he's a good chewer and you feel comfortable there is no problem feeding them like that....but in the future I would feed a few still attached and not cut apart. :smile:


----------



## Finnegan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks! He has never had a problem choking on things, so I think for the few meals I'll have with what I've got it will probably be alright, but in the future I will leave 3-4 together to feed.

Thanks!!


----------

